#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Dealing with Aging Process Facilities and Infrastructure

## f81aa

Process facilities, equipment, and infrastructure are often exposed to extreme operating and climate conditions that can cause them to deteriorate over time. Because of this, plant engineers need to know the functional and physical failure modes for various equipment, be able to recognize warning signs of deterioration, and know what to do when equipment may not be safe to operate.

This book provides the necessary information for safe operation of aging process facilities and equipment. It describes a risk-based strategy for engineers and supervisors to make informed decisions on aging-related issues and then communicate them effectively. In addition, it discusses the dismantling and safe removal of facilities that are approaching the end of their expected life or have passed it altogether. Numerous case studies and photographs illustrate real-world positive and negative outcomes of problems associated with aging facilities.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



RegardsSee More: Dealing with Aging Process Facilities and Infrastructure

----------

